
Ask HN: Registrar, hosting and email for a German non-profit? - themanr
I think everything needs to be based in the EU. I&#x27;m  looking for providers who:<p>* Will be robust in the face of legal threats &#x2F; complaints.<p>* Comply with German privacy &#x2F; data protection law.<p>I&#x27;m also interested in any resources useful to a new non-profit CTO.<p>Many thanks.
======
Down_n_Out
Hosting: [https://www.hetzner.de/](https://www.hetzner.de/) (Germany)
Hosting/Registrar/Mail: [https://www.gandi.net/](https://www.gandi.net/)
(France) Mail: [https://tutanota.com/](https://tutanota.com/) (Germany) or
[https://protonmail.com/](https://protonmail.com/) (Swiss)

I'd go for a combination of these. Get your domain name with a trusted
registrar and divide your servers/hosting. Especially the mail. The mail
providers I posted offer encrypted mail.

